# Thoughts on Deer Season and Bag Limits



## Bonemann (Jan 28, 2008)

I would like to see bow season start September 1st and run thru the end of February. The deer gun season start the Saturday after Thanksgiving thru to the following Sunday (9 days). Youth weekend 2 weeks after regular gun (where bonus weekend is now). Bonus weekend 2 weeks after that.(last weekend in December). Muzzle loading season 2 weeks after bonus weekend starting on Saturday running thru Friday (7 days). 

We have 3 deer zones A=1 B=2 C=3 You could still get your six deer that you desperately need but you'll have to travel to all 3 zones to do it.(the state should like this spread the money around).

I know I'll hear about the placement of the "Youth Season" but if it's just about dad and the kids time together as everyone says: They still have their time together (they will be the only ones out there hunting deer with a gun at that time).

I propose so many days (18) with a gun because it's the most popular season and many (like me) could never get that one special week off at work and by the time Saturday rolls around pickings are slim.

So what does anyone else think ? Good ? Bad ? (it's nothing but a dream anyhow) !!!


----------



## AverageJoe82 (Nov 7, 2011)

I like your ideas only I would like to see a earlier muzzleloader season. Not that I mind in January, but what about mid- November. Just a thought 


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## Hula Popper (Apr 11, 2005)

I know I'll hear about the placement of the "Youth Season" but if it's just about dad and the kids time together as everyone says: They still have their time together

Give me a break! We could spend time together in our living room. The kids want to kill a deer! Don't you think the state placed the youth hunt before the gun season to give youngsters a better chance to kill a deer? You stated PICKINGS ARE SLIM BY THE TIME SATURDAY ROLLS AROUND, but you want the youth season held two weeks after the regular gun season.
BONEMANN, some people might think you are SOMEWHAT selfish.


----------



## BigV (Nov 11, 2004)

Leave the youth season where it is...
Ever take a kid fishing for the first time and never catch a fish???
They would loose interest real fast!

As far as traveling to all 3 zones to harvest 6 deer...

With gas at $3.29 a gallon, how may folks could afford to travel across Ohio to get their deer?
With the economy the way it is, more and more hunters are giving up the sport because it just getting too expensive.


----------



## dmgonfishin55 (Jan 8, 2009)

I like the 3 zone deal, but it would be hard to lock down permission in three zones. I find no reason to extend the gun seasons. If you really want to hunt more pick up a bow. I don't want to hear that it costs more because you have to buy another set up, if you want it bad enough you'll find a way. As far as a mid-November muzzy hunt, that would ruin the entire rut. Best time for stand hunting and you'll have people driving and pretty much ruining it. And the youth season by all rights should always be the first gun season.


----------



## CasualFisherman (May 21, 2004)

I heard that they are seriously considering a doe only early statewide ML season for next year. (Sometime in October) I know I would be in favor of it. I would love more early season opportunity with my smoke pole


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

Can Boneman please explain to me why a bow hunter should get a 6 month season ? I think the bow season is way to long now. As far as traveling the state to get 6 deer, how do you find these properties to hunt on across the state from where you live, unless you just hunt public land. I am in favor of bringing in the gun season on a Sat. and ending the following Sunday. There would be no reason for the additional "bonus" weekend if it was done this way and would eliminate the land owners from having to run trespassers off on the bonus weekend. This would also enable the guy who works Mon-Fri from having to take precious vacation days or report off to hunt the first day. I think it would definately increase license sales. Leave the youth hunt where it's at, let the kids get a crack at a good one.


----------



## dmgonfishin55 (Jan 8, 2009)

Getting rid of the 2 day bonus would also get rid of the 2 week break that is given to the deer, my opinion on that is it's counter productive to take away the break. I think giving the two week break for the deer to calm down is a great strategy. I'm not for or against any changes as long as they always have a season! You can kill deer now and if they change the times around then my bet is you can still kill deer.


----------



## leupy (Feb 12, 2007)

I have read hundreds of posts this year on several sights complaining about not seeing the deer numbers they have in the past. I would also be in that group. The state is in a difficult position, 1 they have to address the complaints of farmers and insurance companies and their lobbyists, 2 they must try and satisfy the hunters wanting to have a good chance to harvest a deer. My personal opinion is they have mis-managed the deer herd for years in order to be able to sell more license's which is where they get most of their operating funds. The state is now trying to reduce the herd and make the ratio of bucks to does more equal to promote better bucks but fewer deer. This is what I think they should have been doing for years. The problem they have is they will sell fewer tags because the hunters will not be as successful and not see as many deer. I am glad I don't have the problem they do. 1 work in a job where your job and promotions are controled by elected officials who can only keep there own job if they raise enough money to get re-elected, 2 Have a job where you rely on hunters buying tags to support the job you do when knowing if you do your job correctly the hunters who support you and your familys will not supply you with the money they need to do the job. Talk about a catch 22!!!
I vote to let the professionals do there job the best they can, voice your opinions but try to understand. I have seen the regs. go from drawing an anterless tag to being able to kill six not including if you hunt urban areas. This year we had bad weather and fewer hunters things will get better and worse this is a critical time for deer mamagement.
For the record I do not work for ODNR or any other part of the state, this is just another hunters opinion. As a final thought obey the rules even if it is unlikely you will get caught and turn in a poacher.


----------



## Catproinnovations (Dec 8, 2009)

lol if i had my way i would do away with gun season period. Its ideal for the kmart hunters who buy their gun license and ammunition the day before there, and shoot whatever moves in the woods but just my opinion.


----------



## bad luck (Apr 9, 2009)

Catproinnovations said:


> lol if i had my way i would do away with gun season period. Its ideal for the kmart hunters who buy their gun license and ammunition the day before there, and shoot whatever moves in the woods but just my opinion.


Agreed. Or leave limits as is, but only deer with a gun.


----------



## leupy (Feb 12, 2007)

I only wish I had more time to disguss these last two posts, but to be brief: Catpro innovations wants nothing but experienced hunters in the field, but where will they get the experience? Maybe we should includ experienced fisherman who want to charter, I wonder what that would do to his income, or maybe just watching videos would get them qualified. check his status, fishing guide and video producer. By the way anyone who believes those videos are not edited and from different dates and sometimes even different states should take a real close look.

Bad luck, can you even read, he said DO AWAY WITH GUN SEASON PERIOD. So only deer with a gun, would be completely OUT, JUST WHAT DO YOU AGREE WITH! Sorry about yelling I am sure you just misread. You have both been members of this sight for quite a while, how can you be so closed minded. All sportsman need to stick together in order to keep our hunting rights. Our rights will be challengened more and more if my predictions come true, which I hope they are wrong but I cannot tell you my predictions or this thread will be closed.


----------



## Catproinnovations (Dec 8, 2009)

leupy said:


> I only wish I had more time to disguss these last two posts, but to be brief: Catpro innovations wants nothing but experienced hunters in the field, but where will they get the experience? Maybe we should includ experienced fisherman who want to charter, I wonder what that would do to his income, or maybe just watching videos would get them qualified. check his status, fishing guide and video producer. By the way anyone who believes those videos are not edited and from different dates and sometimes even different states should take a real close look.


you have no idea what your talking about. I edited my own video and its all the channel cat fishing in ohio and blue cat fishing in alabama its to teach a technique on a new concept not a look!! and see what i caught video!! Maybe you should have a bought a copy at the store to get a clue! this sight is full of people like you ripping peoples opinons apart and PERSONALLY affending and attacking them!! You have no idea what I have accomplished with that stuff who I am or anything else. Im entitled to my opinion. If you dont think someone inexperienced cant learn by bowhunting your MISTAKING bigtime thats how I learned myself and taught myself. I said nothing about not having inexperienced people in the woods learning how to hunt. I just dont like gun hunting. WHY WOULD YOU HAVE A PROBLEM ABOUT THAT!!!!


----------



## leupy (Feb 12, 2007)

Okay I agree with you, I have no idea what I am talking about, I thought for a moment you could understand that by dividing sportsman, the people like PETA could take away our right to hunt, fish, eat meat, have pets but you must not be able to see that, so I have no idea, I was wrong and admit it.
I have no Idea, I have most likely worn out more bows than you will ever own, I took up archery in 1976 and have hunted every year with a bow since and been fairly seccessful killing white tail, muleys, elk and black bear along with most all legal small game in Ohio.
I have not seen your video but most of the ones I have seen on TV or for sale all lie about the times states the shots were taken and sometimes even who took the shot Yours may be the exception although I most likely will never see it anyway. 
Just to be clear, I never made any inference about not learning from bowhunting and have no idea where you came up with that. Now to conclude yes I think you post without thought and hope your video has more thought than your post. Yes I did have to edit my comments so I did not come off as a complete aszh0le. Yes I would suggest you go back and read your own post and then decide who the jerk is.


----------



## Catproinnovations (Dec 8, 2009)

leupy said:


> Okay I agree with you, I have no idea what I am talking about, I thought for a moment you could understand that by dividing sportsman, the people like PETA could take away our right to hunt, fish, eat meat, have pets but you must not be able to see that, so I have no idea, I was wrong and admit it.
> I have no Idea, I have most likely worn out more bows than you will ever own, I took up archery in 1976 and have hunted every year with a bow since and been fairly seccessful killing white tail, muleys, elk and black bear along with most all legal small game in Ohio.
> I have not seen your video but most of the ones I have seen on TV or for sale all lie about the times states the shots were taken and sometimes even who took the shot Yours may be the exception although I most likely will never see it anyway.
> Just to be clear, I never made any inference about not learning from bowhunting and have no idea where you came up with that. Now to conclude yes I think you post without thought and hope your video has more thought than your post. Yes I did have to edit my comments so I did not come off as a complete aszh0le. Yes I would suggest you go back and read your own post and then decide who the jerk is.


im done with you!! learned a long time ago.... you never argue with an idiot he'll win every time from experience!! you call me a jerk....LOL you started this with me my post was just my opinion doesnt mean you have to like it. I didn't call you out like you have me. GET REAL you win lil buddy


----------



## leupy (Feb 12, 2007)

I win, you must have reread your 1st post. I did not call you a jerk, or an idiot like you called me. You may be a mind reader.


----------



## leupy (Feb 12, 2007)

Okay puterdude, I am done I tried to be nice but I may have come up a little short, I am sure Cat is a good guy and we would most likely get along very well if we ever met. Of course there could be a short scrap prior to the friendship but that is not that unusual.
No blood no foul. by the way a funny thing happened to me last night, my wife had a strange dream and yelled OMG my husband is home, I jumped out the window before I realized where I was.


----------



## JimmyZ (May 18, 2004)

That right there is pretty funny. 

I agree with bonemann about the opening day. Never understood why the biggest season opens on a Monday. I too am not allowed any vacation time after Thanksgiving thru Xmas. Busy season at work. So I'm hosed into the last 2 days of gun and the extra weekend.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Catproinnovations said:


> lol if i had my way i would do away with gun season period. Its ideal for the kmart hunters who buy their gun license and ammunition the day before there, and shoot whatever moves in the woods but just my opinion.


If it was my choice I would severely limit the bow seasons to reduce the number of wounded and not recovered dead deer.

The archery kill has increased in excess of 30% since 2005. The gun totals have remained almost flat during that same time period.

Take an increase of 30,000 archery kills and add the wounded not recovered to die to that and you have one of the contributing factors to the herd decrease, if there is one.

Especially guys that take 55 yd shots and then post that information as if shooting a deer at 55 yds somehow qualifies you as something.


----------



## dmgonfishin55 (Jan 8, 2009)

So Lundy, guns don't wound deer? I understand what you're getting at, but the same guys taking 55 yard shots during bow season are the same ones taking 200 yard "Texas Heart Shots" and 150 running shots. You're never going to get rid of those guys. Take away one season another will catch up, On kills and wounded deer.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

I would like to see land owners be able to kill with in the legal limits anytime during the season with what ever they choose to use to do so..... within the legal limits
In other words..... If I choose to use a shot gun during bow season on my own land..... I should be able too....but never kill more then the law allows or I need....just saying
I think there were 2 deer lost to bad bow shots on my place....but then they weren't by me, so I guess that really doesn't apply this year...but i have made and lost a couple in past years too


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

dmgonfishin55 said:


> So Lundy, guns don't wound deer? I understand what you're getting at, but the same guys taking 55 yard shots during bow season are the same ones taking 200 yard "Texas Heart Shots" and 150 running shots. You're never going to get rid of those guys. Take away one season another will catch up, On kills and wounded deer.


Of course I know there will deer wounded in all forms of hunting. Bad hunters are not exclusive of a hunting method and bad shots can and do happen in all forms of hunting, no away around it.

I was only replying to Catpro when he said he would like to see gun seasons go away and referenced the wally world gun hunters.

He is the one that boasted of his 55 yd bow shot in another thread by the way.

I contend that there are just as many, and I actually believe more, deer wounded during the archery season than during the guns seasons now that the archery harvest is above 85,000 every year. 4 month long season, no quick followup shot, no hunter on the next hill to shoot you gun wounded deer, not 450,000 hunters in the woods to see and kill your wounded deer. 

I think there has always been a mentality that gun hunters wound more deer. I believe that used to be very true. I just don't believe that anymore based upon harvest data and threads I read on every hunting site during the bow seasons. How many threads have you seen about the wounded deer that was not recovered during the gun season....NONE! This belief is coming from a life long bowhunter or over 35 years.

I am not against any form of hunting or weapon of choice, just some hunters mentalities. The fact that a hunter elects to carry a bow in no way makes him a better hunter than someone that elects to carry a gun. Some off these young bowhunters need to quit watching hunting shows and become better HUNTERS so they don't need to take 55 yd shoots.

MY OPINION


----------



## wildman (Sep 3, 2008)

Lundy said:


> Of course I know there will deer wounded in all forms of hunting. Bad hunters are not exclusive of a hunting method and bad shots can and do happen in all forms of hunting, no away around it.
> 
> I was only replying to Catpro when he said he would like to see gun seasons go away and referenced the wally world gun hunters.
> 
> ...



100% true with out a dought more are wounded with a bow than a gun... This is also coming from a guy that has hunted with a bow for 26 years and prefers a bow.(but enjoy's gun season)

On the 55yd bow shot. If you practice long shot's and conditions are opt. I have no problem. Nor do I with a muzzy or shot gun at 200yd's. But you have to have lots of practice not just 4 or 5 shot a year. weekly practice. Some of the flat land hunting can allow for that. Running deer only 80yds with a bow is OK.LOL


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

wildman said:


> On the 55yd bow shot. If you practice long shot's and conditions are opt. I have no problem.


If you could just get those darn deer to stand nice and still and wait on the arrow like a target I would agree

It is really not that difficult to make good 50-60 yd shots on a target.


----------



## bad luck (Apr 9, 2009)

leupy said:


> I only wish I had more time to disguss these last two posts, but to be brief: Catpro innovations wants nothing but experienced hunters in the field, but where will they get the experience? Maybe we should includ experienced fisherman who want to charter, I wonder what that would do to his income, or maybe just watching videos would get them qualified. check his status, fishing guide and video producer. By the way anyone who believes those videos are not edited and from different dates and sometimes even different states should take a real close look.
> 
> Bad luck, can you even read, he said DO AWAY WITH GUN SEASON PERIOD. So only deer with a gun, would be completely OUT, JUST WHAT DO YOU AGREE WITH! Sorry about yelling I am sure you just misread. You have both been members of this sight for quite a while, how can you be so closed minded. All sportsman need to stick together in order to keep our hunting rights. Our rights will be challengened more and more if my predictions come true, which I hope they are wrong but I cannot tell you my predictions or this thread will be closed.


relax...

Yeah I did misread that. I only advocate 1 deer only in gun.....but, the use of rifles in the southeastern counties of the state


----------



## wildman (Sep 3, 2008)

Lundy, I sware I have wounded 3 of the 4 deer that I have wounded at close range. The one was a shoulder hit and he lived. Most recent was a dandy of a buck this year at 7yd's never found him.(looked for 3 day's)
I have dropped deer at 50yd's with a bow and droped all 4 bucks with a muzzy at 150 to 200yd's. So my experance over the years have been differant. Not to be argumentive but really it has been that away of coarse they were optimal conditions..


----------

